# my credit card is smoking



## redbug (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I have been a very good boy lately and haven't spent any money on fishing gear.
I have been on disability with a bad back being stuck in the house has been horrible I am feeling better 
and may return to work on Monday. So with time running out I went crazy.

I ordered about 7 miles of line well 7000 yards
2 mattlure baby bass swim baits
10 packs of zoom green pumpkin finesse worms
3 packs of jdbaaits green pumpkin finesse worms
2 med chunks in flippin blue 
1 pack of jd frogs 
a few thumper spinner baits
5 pack of senkos
A new pair of ocean wave glasses
2 Pflueger President mG spinning reels
1 Pflueger President Baitcast Reels 
1 7' kistler helium lta spinning rod 
1 7' helium bait casting rod
I think that covers it I might have some other stuff coming it will be a surprise
it is nasty when the Bait monkey hit this hard


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 4, 2009)

The bait monkey has been hitting me pretty good too lately....but not that good! :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice job Redbug - now you need my help in field testing! I will even waive my normal field testing charges 8)


----------



## russ010 (Mar 4, 2009)

umm... I just got an email from Kistler ....

*"$50 off any Helium 2 LTX rod of your choice on any in-stock model! Plus, we're going to throw in a few surprise gifts for you just to show how much we appreciate your loyalty.

Use the coupon code MARCH2009HE2 at checkout."*


I didn't buy one of those because they are split grip... but I did find a website that has my FAVORITE Kistler Helium LTA (non split grip, older models) still for sale... so I just snagged one of those. 

No more Bait Monkey!!! But I still gotta get another curado 200e7 to replace my lost friend..


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice haul, redbug! 8)


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 4, 2009)

So when are you gonna put an additon onto your house? We know the garage is already tackleland. Let me know how you like those reels, I have been wanting to get one, but bought others instead.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2009)

Im about done spending my self, but managed to do quite a bite of damage to my bank account. The biggest dent came from poppers I must have 15 ricos and 10 rio ricos. Then last week I went to wally world to get some storage bins for my plastics, decided to check out the fishing section, which was all redone, and some what impressive compared to how it use to look, and noticed they now carry skip gap gamas and power pro. Grabbed a few hooks and a spool of line and saw they had miss labeled/priced the 1/2 rat-l-traps so I grabed the ones they had left. I went up there thinking 20$ for a storage bin would be all I was gonna spend, and it came out to around 80$. Dang after writing this I remembered im suppose to pick up a loomis in a week or two, I gotta quit buying stuff so I still have some cash left.


----------



## redbug (Mar 4, 2009)

Jake, I sold some tackle over the winter 6 packs of worms so I have plenty of room now.
I can't wait to get out and fish I want to try the mattslures at galena and you favorite. 
I cleaned all my reels and restrung my line and am ready to go...

slim it sound like you had a good trip also. 
the weather is supposed to be above 50for the next week or so and 70 on sunday so we should be getting out soon


----------

